# What are the basics of great pen pictures?



## Nickfff (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello, I have seen some great pen pictures on the site. How would you summarize the top basics for great pen photography? 

I have a Sony 7.2 Mega Pixel camera with a tent/light kit/tripod coming...

What is best...
-flash or no-flash?
-wide or zoom?
-best background color?
-What other changes should be made to the camera setting?

Thanks in advance for replies,
Nick


----------

